

What happens when Google Ventures’ design team helps redesign a startup’s site - Brajeshwar
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2013/07/10/this-is-what-happens-when-google-ventures-design-team-helps-redesign-a-startups-site/

======
sinak
I worked with GVentures' design team while contracting/advising a startup, and
they're awesome. As a result of working with dozens of startups they've
developed a really solid and nuanced workflow that really impressed me. More
generally, having a UX team in place for startups that need it is a pretty big
bonus, and a good reason to take funding from Google over other VCs if you're
not an inherently design-driven team.

------
visarga
Two nice photos and twitter bootstrap?

